# Learning Guitar to Get Laid



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Learning Guitar to Get Laid - YouTube


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I was a bass player for most of my professional career. I guess it's a good thing I have such charm and extreme good looks or I'd still be a virgin.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Shhhh...it's a secret. (Innuendo alert.) I have to beat them off with a stick just get get some practice time.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

According to a pretty prominent rock bassist, a certain Mr. Gene Simmons, that's why every guy picked up a guitar in the first place. He even said that, "in this industry even an ugly f*** like me can get laid". Word has it he has lost his virginity.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

itf? said:


> According to a pretty prominent rock bassist, a certain Mr. Gene Simmons, that's why every guy picked up a guitar in the first place. He even said that, "in this industry even an ugly f*** like me can get laid". Word has it he has lost his virginity.


Not me. I only picked up guitar because my Dad wouldn't let me have a drum kit. "Too big, too loud, too expensive...you know, your sister has a guitar...". I wanted something to hit, he wanted something quiet. He won.

I've no recollection of how my girlfriend at the time felt about it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Many a legendary career has begun for that exact reason! It's a wonderful perk : )


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

there is a volume 2....

[video=youtube;Q0Frja3_q3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0Frja3_q3E&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And then there was me back in the 60s. I wanted to be in a band. I didn't even think of playing guitar to get laid. Yeah,... duuuuuhhhh.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> And then there was me back in the 60s. I wanted to be in a band. I didn't even think of playing guitar to get laid. Yeah,... duuuuuhhhh.


 HAH. Yeah, after reading obout the Beatles and other bands in Life magazine, I wanted to be one of them. After the Ed Sullivan Beatles performance I whined and begged my parents until they bought me a guitar and amp to shut me up. I pretty much lied about being able to play to get into my first band. When they realized I was a charleton, they said, "Hmmm... well we DO need a bass player...). The rest is history.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

laristotle said:


>


i'm stealing this, thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

that's how I got it. enjoy.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

laristotle said:


> that's how I got it. enjoy.


I have to admit I copied the cartoon to my hard drive in anticipation of springing it on someone else. Thanks. I'll let you know when I do. Should be good I hope. Thanx.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

You are aware that the girl friend may not see the humour I hope!


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

I have that cartoon pinned up in my practice room. I find it inspirational during a tough practice session!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

It worked out so well for me that I married her !!!!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

marcos said:


> It worked out so well for me that I married her !!!!


HA HA HA... I am assuming that she is one of the non-sluts that show up at the band table during breaks. A rare find indeed. Please don't take offense. Just making a crude joke here.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I took up bass lately because I'm _not_ getting any!

If the bass fits...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I never really thought about it before but back when I bought my first guitar I was playing a trombone in a little symphony. Not much action for trombone players. A friend said I should buy a guitar and carry it with me on weekend excursions to the big city, so I did and had it riding on the back seat where it was easy for people to see, amazingly when we stopped and talked to girls they didn't just walk away they actually noticed the guitar on the seat. I don't think it ever produced much action but at least the girls didn't run away, must be some magic in those guitar things.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Its a complete lie. I bought my first guitar after I retired and I still haven't had any action!! Even my wife isn't affected. She just tells me to turn it down and slams the door!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

@ Krelf. Is this why?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Slightly off topic but possibly useful.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitar to get laid was never my motive, a byproduct of my playing, or successful. It does turn the girls on though - but in my case, they liked me before that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> ... but in my case, they liked me before that.


Hey Budda....No problem with YOUR self-esteem, brother !! ....LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Budda said:


> guitar to get laid was never my motive, a byproduct of my playing, or successful. It does turn the girls on though - but in my case, they liked me before that.


The ladies didn't like me before and they didn't like me after, they just tolerated me, a nice car does wonders, the guitar helped a little.


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Knowing only 3 chords you can play millions of songs and attract girls


----------

